# Northeast ohio goals...2018.



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm going with ...
Westbranch 
Mosquito 
Berlin
Milton
Eastbranch
Moggy
Ladon't
Portage lake's 
Pymy
Rockwell...good luck...lol.
Wingfoot
And any other lake/reservoir I may have missed.

I suppose our local rivers also.

What do you want to strive for? Just fun fishing? A personal best fish? A fish on a bucket list? A limit of a certain species? 

Me personally.

1. 45 lb. or better flathead.
2. 16" crappie.
3. A limit of eyes from westbranch.
4. 5 muskies from shore @ westbranch.
5. At least 2 boat trips to Berlin for eyes.
6. Turn in a poacher. 

...later in the year I also want to land a fish ohio steelhead.

Anyway...post your goals. 

Good times and tight lines. 

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...If I could do this again...it counts as two muskies...lol.

Also want to add one more fish.

Smallmout bass...not a fish ohio(even though my guess it was 24" plus) but a 4 plus pounder...from westbranch. I saw this bass last November from shore after dark on the dam...beast!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

WESTBRANCH smallies...they are there! Over last 3 years fishing the branch I've caught a lot of 12 - 14" smallies...and have seen a lot bigger swimming. Most at da dam. I've caught a lot of BASS over the years and for me personally don't care to catch em as much anymore...but I also hate seeing fisherman keeping undersized bass too! As much as I dislike catching bass anymore I will do my part as I have with some friends a few years ago do justice with at least a phone call...


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

They are in there indeed.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Dude ... nice! I know they are and when and what I saw last November I have thought about the smallie I saw everyday since...lol. it's like you guys with your game camera and bucks...lol...that bass I saw is mine...lol.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...push yourself this year ogf...make 2018 your best fishing experience ever!

Don.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Funny you ask twisted I have a couple Huge perch on the wall two giant gills and every time I throw a line I hope the next thing on the end of the line no matter what I’m really fishing for is an 18in plus Crappie that’s a pig fatty to put on the wall next to the others ultimate goal is a display case with ice on the top all of them arranged on branches for the future den be awesome an old ice fishing rod with a pinman dangleing down the hole I found something close I got a little different idea of what I want but similar ultimate goal tho great thread good luck on all those lakes rip em up


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> I'm going with ...
> Westbranch
> Mosquito
> Berlin
> ...


One more trip up the mountain this fall with my last brother and maybe glimpse a nice buck . Don't really care if I kill him. Got too many to remember now. And certainly most importantly, to introduce at least one child to the wonders of nature and the beauty of the outdoors.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

FAB...If I could double like your post I would...

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

@25asnyder ...awesome thought with arrangement of setting of mounts...I may have read to fast of your post and thought it was something you already had...good luck and best of luck with your goals brother!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...and now that I've looked through some 2017 pictures and found this bowfin from mogadore...22" one inch short of fish ohio...add it to my list...lol. fish was caught off cutbait from shore off lansinger...mogadore...one lake I want to pound this upcoming year. My opinion this lake still has it! My meaning is that it still produces great panfish/crappie but also channels...just don't want it to turn into ladon't! 

All I ask is be vigilant in what we see and if we all enjoy our fishing lake's and streams and see the mistreatment of it...do your part and report...1 plus 1 plus one...you get the point.

Don.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

All I need is the Crappie twist one bite one hook set and fight her in nice and easy so old cotton mouth doesn’t live up to her name and spit my jig back in my face at the boat hahahahaa


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd love to get into some West Branch walleyes too! Just like my uncle Bill did a couple of years ago. He passed away unexpectedly a week after he caught these. I know where he caught them, and I've fished that spot a couple of times, but I haven't connected on anything but bass in that spot. Would like to get another muskie too. 







I also want to hit Mosquito for crappie and gills, and Fairport Harbor for smallmouth in the spring.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

50 musky boated, and a 50' inch musky.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't care what we catch this year so long as we are out fishing. Last year was great. I have 2 boys (12 & 15) and a 8 year old girl. The boys are at the age where they are getting into fishing hardcore. I just want them to get into some nice fish this year to fuel their passion and I'll be a proud father.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

But to put a name to a fish. My youngest boy really wants to catch a muskie.


----------



## Zach Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

westbranchbob said:


> They are in there indeed.


What bridge is that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

my goal is mosquito and berlin which I fish most of the time, and pymy for sure. a lot of people don't know but pymy has huge perch in there and huge gils. my other goal is an 18 inch crappie, I have caught 2 17,s


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Got my 16.25 last year. Going to try and beat my brother and get an illusive 18"


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh and I want to limit on eyes on a inland lake for the first time in 2 years. Didn't catch any off Erie Idk what was going on very depressing.


----------



## RichT (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm looking to catch more and bigger eyes this year also do a little more exploring on inland lakes pymy, mosquito, and especially west branch. Would really like to try out fishing for new species mainly pan fish. Good luck to all in 2018!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Zach Jones said:


> What bridge is that if you don't mind me asking?


Lol..not rock springs road or Knapp road...it isn't really a bridge at all...so do I give up the exact spot???????


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

If you know west branch at all it’s not a secret spot, I got a fish Ohio 3.5 # just down from that spot in 85. So the big ones have been around for awhile.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Lol... So it's the dam...it's a great place in the summer.. especially the evening...I actually stumbled upon this pattern while Crappie fishing but it's pretty reliable..I've casted countless lures through the water and caught plenty of fish but not bronzeback...nope to catch them you have to go big or go home...now if I could just get away from those toothy critters


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

NICE!
You posted this 6 min ago, & your fishing in a tee & shorts!!!? U R Tuff!

'goals'
Bob, Maybe this year, will be the year you follow us up to Erie?
Like, Get you away from those muskies! (May-July)


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Leave the toothy fish alone


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

2018... Meander Res... Then in 2038 when I get out I'm gonna fish wolf creek!!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

cement569 said:


> my other goal is an 18 inch crappie, I have caught 2 17,s


You won't find it in a "public" lake in Ohio. Call Mark at Mark's B&T(Streetsboro). He can tell you where to go, when to go, how to get it!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

c.j. one of them came from a strip mine pond in guernsny co. and the other came from all places....portage lakes. both were females full of eggs, so both were returned to the water


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

work less, fish more and get my master angler pin. hopefully an ice out pike will start things out for me this year. These were a few years ago.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice lure ezbite! That thing look very realistic!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

cement569 said:


> c.j. one of them came from a strip mine pond in guernsny co. and the other came from all places....portage lakes. both were females full of eggs, so both were returned to the water


The Portage Lakes do grow some big uns! They don't have a huge quantity, but there is quality there! I usually have one good day in the spring where I'll get into the big ones and have a stringer that averages 11.5" in size. Usually, the big ones are 13". My PB, is 15.5". My dad caught one that was 17.5" in the same part of the Lakes.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

My main goal is to spend more time on the water than I did last year. I usually fish Pym with a 14 ft Sea Nymph, 9.8 Merc. Last year the fishing was good but the catching was poor, had a tough time putting keeper eye's in the cooler. Hope to do a better job this year. Looking forward to the spawning run, throwing jigs and Rapala's while wading the shoreline. Good luck and tight lines to all.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Get back out on some ice and catch some crappies.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I want to break 50 days on lake erie, I hit 46 last year, although I had 1 last January and 3 in February. I'm praying for warmer weather and light south winds!


----------



## Gene Z (Oct 10, 2015)

Fun topic! It's fun to see what everybody is aiming for. 

For me, I bought my first boat last fall and only had time to get it out 4 or 5 times. Im aiming to get on the water at least 20 times with it this year. More than that would be a big bonus
I'm also aiming for my first fish Ohio musky and if I can top my PB, which I got in Ontatio last August, that would be even better. My PB in Canada is 47 1/2". Finally, get a few Lake Erie walleye.

If I can accomplish those things Ill be very happy.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Gene z...good luck this year with the musky goal! As you probably know the branch has your goal just have to hit it hard. As for walleye on erie...should be absolutely amazing this year! 

Don.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I’m hoping to have a good showing this year at the KBF National Championship.


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

Too many fishing goals to focus on ha ha. I'm looking forward to catching my first fish on baitcasting gear this season/gaining proficiency. I'd like to catch my first river pike or musky and of course, catch as many bronze footballs as possible. This, along with doing better and topping last years PBs on all species I target.


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

h


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm looking to catch a 50" plus muskie and catch a 6lb plus smallmouth


----------



## FinsFurFeathers (Sep 14, 2009)

My goal used to be catch and clean as many Crappie as the family needed to make it the next fishing season. Mix in a few cats and bass for fun.
This year after experiencing a 20' fall from my treestand when the strap buckle broke this past November, I am just hoping to get back out there and enjoy the solitude and beauty of my local lake. *Not wanting to change the discussion to hunting safety*, which of course I know all the things I should have done differently, but it can happen to anyone as I now know. I was very lucky to have only hurt my neck and back and was able to walk out.
The good news is I am pretty much healed up and hoping I can handle my canoe by myself and get out there in May for the crappie bite. 
_Good fishing everyone, enjoy and never take a day for granted, life can change in the blink of an eye!_


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Update on my 2018 goals...

...2 muskies out of 5 from shore W.B.
...I have caught "Berlin walleye" this year but not from boat...my goals I'm allowed to twist a little...lol.

To tell you all the truth...muskie and eyes is all I've tried for so far...it's what's HOT.

Side note I do believe that I've caught my 1st ever saugeye this year!

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...12/26/18...

...update 2018 goals <fishing>

Okay I'll start...I had a decent GOAL fishing wise.

I ended with 3 muskies from shore. <W.B.> wanted 5 but I faded as I've found and was strayed from my favorite fishing grounds as the year dragged lol.

NO flathead this year...but lost 2 while bank lining.

Crappie...caught alot with 2 right at 13"...missed this goal but didn't put the time In like i should have.

...the limit of eyes from westbranch...lol. caught 2 one night within 10 minutes of each other...I got a battle plan for 2019.

...okay...steelhead! About September I started getting REAL with the silver bullet! And really made it mission to put my dent with this fish! I did and focused on steelhead/river fishing from September on ... today 12/26/18...and in my opinion had great success with fishing. Back on 12/20/18 while throwing spoons out @ the soccer fields in eastlake I landed my P.B. steelhead running to the ring @ 8.8 pounds and streaking at 29.5 inches.

...2018 has been a banner year for the Twistedcatfish71...as most goals have not been met...but the knowledge and new places have only opened doors that will be kicked in with nothing but the feeling of what I can only describe...as a double shot of jack! ... and a chaser of twisted tea!

...listen I'm a somewhat levelheaded kinda guy...I fish alot by myself and work a stupid amount of hours week in and week out! I have been fishing along time and to say long time I'm mean like ... when being able to park on state route 14 with 40 other cars and catching crappies as big as dinner plates!

...note right here ... kinda lost with what I'm writing about...IPA drinks lol...but wanted to say...for me I absolutely love OGF and the stories/advice that you all have shared!

...please post some of your fishing goals/adventures here...from 2018...did you make ur goals or was it ... just a awesome year.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...having trouble with posting some pictures...going to try again in the morning of 12/27/18...lol.

Don


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

How the heck did you fish lake Rockwell?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

musclebeach22 said:


> How the heck did you fish lake Rockwell?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I took that to mean he has been fishing so long that he remembers when you were allowed to park on Rt14. From what I understand you can still legally fish the causeway.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Well, I did not make the trip up the mountain this season with my brother. Two days before we were to leave he and his wife learned that she is very, very sick and we canceled the trip to stay home and pray for her recovery. 
I did however load my pontoon with granddaughters, nieces and whatever other child wanted to climb on board and we spent time at Pymatuning spreading chips and Cheezits all over the boat. Great time and they can't wait to go again, so mission accomplished there. As far as goals for fish, I don't do that anymore. I just hope to get out and spend some time to make my heart beat a little slower , my thoughts a little more peaceful and my days a little brighter. And, to give a bright and cheerful "How ya doin buddy" to a stranger at the ramp.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

musclebeach22 said:


> How the heck did you fish lake Rockwell?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I have been seeing cars parked along the little gravel patch on rt. 14 since last November. One day this past summer on my way home from westbranch I pulled over and parked. Got out and looked around for a minute then proceeded down to the waters edge and fished for 45 minutes. On my last cast I caught a 20" smallmouth! I fished there another 6 times through the summer with alot of white perch and yellow perch caught. No crappies but I did catch a 10" pike and seen 2 largemouth bass jump that had to be pushing 4-5 pounds. Once while I was fishing there a state trooper set up shop. I went back up to my car and gave him a head nod and he asked how it go? Told him I caught a few perch and on my way I went...

Don


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Well its the end of 2018 and for me personally had an excellent year of fishing! Goals or not the time out fishing was something that I took to a new level. I pushed myself most times with targeted fish and was successful. I tried alot of new places and had sucess with these places with some posts and advice from you all here @ OGF. And for that I say thank you. I want to say that from what I've gathered here while on this great site is that there are alot of passionate people...fishing wise as I'm not hunter of animals but a predator of what swims. 

...I do enjoy all the other forums on this site ... especially the lounge and what the derailer has been...too much fun right there! (Owl poop)

...anyway as always it's been fun and let's just all have a insane/good time/respectfull/enjoy the OUTDOOR life this upcoming 2019. Here are a few pictures from this past 2018...enjoy.

Tight lines and good times...and happy new year!

Don.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I got my personal best 16.5" crappie which is my profile pic. Was super happy but still disappointed cuz I have to beat my brothers 17.5 hopefully for next year


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...by the way...that rock in 1st 2 pictures is the THE rock that back in 2014 I caught my 1st ever muskie! It's a good rock and 1 day when I get that very expensive fish replica mounted lol...that rock will be implemented with DA mount!

...don't go taking my rock...LOL!

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...that's a pig for sure...that's what it's all about. The drive..passion...and WILL to do something that you strive for. Plus it's always good to beat <brothers> fish lol!!!

Fish on!

Don.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Well said Don. Awesome pictures!


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

I can identify with working a stupid amount of hours every week and not getting outdoors nearly enough. This week I had some time off and set a goal to do something one on one with each of my three kids. Oldest son took fishing for stocked trout at Ledge Lake. Got skunked like everyone else stubborn enough to be out that day, but quality time with my oldest. Middle daughter and I went to the range and shot up a lot of targets one afternoon, great time. Finally today I took my youngest son out to Wallace Lake for trout. Several folks were out today. He hooked up and pulled in a nice stocked rainbow, beautiful fish. Ended up in the skillet later this evening. Goals accomplished!

Love reading all the posts at OGF, wish everyone a Happy New Year!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...Awesome! And in the END that's it right there. <time> ... time spent with loved ones and doing what brings it all together.

Time...one thing is for sure and that is ... it never stops. Pick yours and make it something that leaves a memory/impact.

Don.


----------

